# Salary survey



## singapore0000 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hello, I'm evaluating a job offer in singapore titled design engineer. 

I'm a structural civil engineer with 5 years of experience in the field. 
A part the global insurance and the saving scheme, what do you think should be my monthly salary in singapore?

Help me!
bye


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Let me google that for you


----------

